# Is boarding taxable?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It might very well be. I know some of the tax laws have changed, and some states now require boarding barns to charge and pay state sales/use taxes.

Your best bet is to find out the legislation for your area. Since you're in NYS, the land of a thousand taxes, I'm betting it's not just legal, it's the law.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

goods and services are usually subject to sales tax. And as the poster said I would expect this to be especially true in NY. A placed that has taxed their state into a wasteland, with nothing to show for it.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Here in Ontario it is taxed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep thats NY for you tax you and nothing to show for it,,, Including the state websight that lists what kinda taxes a horse boarder should pay. ( The websight is down.)


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

My BO got audited this summer and got hit really hard because she wasn't charging us tax. We now pay 13.75 a month for tax. She not only was supposed to pay the back taxed but also fees. I think she was able to settle or something so she didn't have to pay back the full amount. 

She was told that if she was a "full service" barn she wouldn't have to charge tax, but she's really hard to understand so I may have misunderstood her.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

November 2012. You have one vote. Use it wisely.


----------



## spotsrin (Nov 30, 2011)

It depends upon the state in which you live. Here in Wisconsin, we are required by law to charge sales tax on horse boarding and lessons. However, training is non-taxable as long as you are not providing any board with it.

I am sure it varies - check with your state's treasury department, that is how I learned about it. Best Wishes,

Stacey Hoon
Pine Dance Ranch, Inc.
Lodi, WI


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually I pay tax both in NY and VA. Not sure how that works, just do. I just consider it part of the board.

As far as NY and its bad rap-honestly-they get you one way or another. NYS-$35 to register my car, boat, etc. VA-based on value. I cannot think of a car I could register for that.


----------

